
The Missing Link: Explaining ELF Static Linking, Semantically [pdf] - ingve
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~pes20/rems/papers/oopsla-elf-linking-2016.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Pretty nice work incrementally getting where we need. Here's a few links for
those following such work on safe linking.

SPIN OS - Modula-3 with safe extensions
[https://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~savage/papers/Sosp95.pdf](https://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~savage/papers/Sosp95.pdf)

CMOD - Sound module system for C that caught errors in OSS programs
[https://www.cs.umd.edu/~mwh/papers/cmod-
journal.pdf](https://www.cs.umd.edu/~mwh/papers/cmod-journal.pdf)

One I stumbled on looking for the others that supports dynamic linking:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.28....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.28.3959&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
therein
A surprisingly enjoyable read.

